# non EEC license and NCB questions



## Carm (May 6, 2006)

Right now I have a Canadian drivers license and I know I need to exchange it for a British one. But what will the insurers think of my newly minted license? Will I lose the 15 years I have on my Canadian license? 

I also have 8 years no claims in Canada. Does anyone know if that is transferrable?

Just wondering before I start ringing the insurance agencies and asking questions they may not want to answer.

cheers

Chris


----------



## duart (May 10, 2006)

*UK Insurance for overseas driver*

Hi - try Admiral or Elephant or Bell Insurance.They are all part of Admiral Insurance but will quote differing prices.Their licence question takes into account previous licences held abroad.As for foreign NCD they say they will consider allowing this.

HTH


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

I had 6 years NCB in New Zealand, fortunately it was with a Sun Alliance subsiduary and S&A accepted it over here. It would help if your Canuk insurance company has a UK arm.


----------



## Tsukuba (May 13, 2006)

Admiral are fairly cheap but don't 10 month plan!


----------

